# Gig Economy Company Launches Uber, But for Evicting People



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 29, 2020)

> "SINCE COVID-19 MANY AMERICANS FELL BEHIND IN ALL ASPECTS," reads the website copy. The button below this statement is not for a GoFundMe, or a petition for calling for rent relief. Instead, it is the following call to action, from a company called Civvl: "Be hired as eviction crew."
> 
> During a time of great economic and general hardship, Civvl aims to be, essentially, Uber, but for evicting people. Seizing on a pandemic-driven nosedive in employment and huge uptick in number-of-people-who-can't-pay-their-rent, Civvl aims to make it easy for landlords to hire process servers and eviction agents as gig workers.
> 
> ...





			https://www.vice.com/en/article/ep435n/gig-economy-company-launches-uber-but-for-evicting-people


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 29, 2020)

It's like being a bouncer that makes housecalls.


----------



## tehpope (Sep 29, 2020)

This reads like a fucking Bablon Bee / The Onion article.

fucking 2020 man...


----------



## Chilson (Sep 29, 2020)

This service looks like its going to collapse real quick since they seem to be hiring randos to bounce people out of their homes, which I also think is illegal and only the police can remove people from their residences with judicial backing. That may change state to state though. I do sympathize since property owners are entitled to that money and many small time property owners need it to survive, but this is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 29, 2020)

Seems like the next logical step in our horrifying woke corporate dystopia that you're not allowed to criticize.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Sep 29, 2020)

Too bad the app doesn't sound very legit, I'd give it a shot.

Apparently an app that contracts people to do basic property management work is FASCISM, but the feds making it no-shit illegal to evict non-paying tenants is PROGRESS.

Fuck commercial landlords, and every syndicate that's building office towers/parking garages/carwashes deserves to have their structures burn down repeatedly, but boy would it suck to be some guy who leveraged a few houses (which you have to pay the taxes or mortgage on) and be told by the fed that you're now in the business of running a homeless shelter. Believe it or not there are a lot of private landlords out there, and their offerings are way better than the shit-ass developer ones. I hope the gov'mt is paying their mortgages or tax bills if they can't evict, yeah?

EDIT: A landlord I know was recently telling me about his tax bills on a small residential dupe that he'd had tenant issues with, it was $5.5 grand. That's half a year's rent from one of the units. But rent should be free, even though the landlord has to come fix the leaks and mow the lawn. He could sell the property to developers tomorrow for a huge windfall, but guess what? Then that $1k per month affordable apartment with the personal touch gets replaced overnight by a grotesque $500k per side duplex (this is literally what would happen).


----------



## Cable 7 (Sep 29, 2020)

Have you ever wanted to potentially ruin peoples lives, kill them, _and _get paid for it?
Now you can!


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 29, 2020)

Haha, this time_ I_ get to be the bully! And the law is on my side!


----------



## Ruin (Sep 29, 2020)

Cable 7 said:


> Have you ever wanted to potentially ruin peoples lives, kill them, _and _get paid for it?
> Now you can!



That's called being the police and or family court lawyers if the deaths include suicides.


----------



## Borscht (Sep 29, 2020)

Please tell me "Civvl" is pronounced "kiwi".


----------



## WonderWino (Sep 29, 2020)

This is all kinds of insane amounts if illegal. These idiots will be lucky if they don't get sued into oblivion when they send these people to the wrong house and try to force them out without a court order and police assistance. and thats assuming one of the residents isn't aware of this and decides to shoot somebody for trying to force them out of their home illegally. Nothing good will come of this


----------



## heathercho (Sep 29, 2020)

Mepsi Pax said:


> Too bad the app doesn't sound very legit, I'd give it a shot.
> 
> Apparently an app that contracts people to do basic property management work is FASCISM, but the feds making it no-shit illegal to evict non-paying tenants is PROGRESS.
> 
> ...





> *"Legal court evictions are on hold,"* Javier Ruiz, a counselor on the Tenants' Rights hotline for MTO, told VICE. "But most of these management companies, they're not necessarily evicting people through courts. They're just evicting people through pressure. So that's why I see a company like [Civvl] would be coming in."



The government should have - if the Democrats didn't hold it back - been able to implement a rent payment assistance scheme.



> *"SINCE COVID-19 MANY AMERICANS FELL BEHIND IN ALL ASPECTS," *reads the website copy. The button below this statement is not for a GoFundMe, or a petition for calling for rent relief. Instead, it is the following call to action, from a company called Civvl: "Be hired as eviction crew."



That's the part that's most egregious and dystopian. These people didn't "fall behind" in "all aspects" because of laziness or a lack of want. What kind of wording is that? This is the kind of spiteful shit you'd expect in China.

Besides, landlords should be able to apply for this.

This isn't a case of capitalism or muh free market, there's some rules and structure in place, due to a humanitarian crisis.
There's a difference between being realistic about evictions during normal times and being a soulless vulture like these people are.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Sep 29, 2020)

I just came up with a great alternative to the "Order Pizzas to this guy's house" prank.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Sep 29, 2020)

Cable 7 said:


> Have you ever wanted to potentially ruin peoples lives, kill them, _and _get paid for it?
> Now you can!


This sounds like a fun job, if they paid cash I'd check it out ngl


----------



## TowinKarz (Sep 29, 2020)

heathercho said:


> This isn't a case of capitalism or muh free market, there's some rules and structure in place, due to a humanitarian crisis.
> There's a difference between being realistic about evictions during normal times and being a soulless vulture like these people are.



I'm curious who they think are going to rent these units, if 80% of a city doesn't have a job thanks to lockdown mania, there's not exactly going to be a stream of paying tenants waiting in line to replace them.


----------



## The handsome tard (Sep 29, 2020)

heathercho said:


> This isn't a case of capitalism or muh free market, there's some rules and structure in place, due to a humanitarian crisis.
> There's a difference between being realistic about evictions during normal times and being a soulless vulture like these people are.



Well, make it all about money and suddenly you will see who people really are.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 29, 2020)

Who comes up with this shit?


----------



## President Joe Biden (Sep 29, 2020)

heathercho said:


> The government should have - if the Democrats didn't hold it back - been able to implement a rent payment assistance scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see your post before I replied, but I'd feel really dumb right now if I was a renter and voted for someone like Cuomo, Whitmer, or Wolf. You're looking at the 2024 DNC primary right there between those three assholes. People losing their homes is 100% on Democrats this year, talk about fucking irony.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Sep 30, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Who comes up with this shit?


a fucking genius!


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 30, 2020)

TowinKarz said:


> I'm curious who they think are going to rent these units, if 80% of a city doesn't have a job thanks to lockdown mania, there's not exactly going to be a stream of paying tenants waiting in line to replace them.


It's almost like these people don't live in reality or understand basic economics.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm just surprised this is the first time I've heard of someone using Cameo for fake celeb endorsements cause that is genius.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Sep 30, 2020)

How do I get in on this action yo


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 30, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Who comes up with this shit?



The based department


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 2, 2020)

If I was California-adjacent and could do several evictions there with a camper, then go home to Nevada every couple nights I'd consider it.


----------



## thick internet digit web (Oct 2, 2020)

So we have companies openly providing mob jobs now.I wouldn't be surprised if it's a scam, and if it isn't then it is definitely illegal.


----------



## the fall of man (Oct 2, 2020)

Antifa: Pro Edition


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 2, 2020)

tehpope said:


> fucking 2020 man...


Someone else on KF said something like "2020" itself even sounds like a title of a dystopian story.


----------

